# 27 Zoll 144 Hz Gaming Monitor



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

bräuchte einmal eure Hilfe was die Auswahl bzw. Beratung bezüglich eines 144 hz Monitors angeht. Nen FullHD brauch ich mir ja heutzutage wahrscheinlich nicht mehr holen oder?
27 Zoll müssen es auf jeden Fall sein da ich über Jahre 32 Zoll gewohnt bin. 

Ist nur noch die Frage ob 144hz WQHD mit meiner Hardware gescheit "laufen" und die Frage bzgl. G-Sync Ja/Nein und welches Panel.. da kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.




> 1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
> 
> 
> *~ 500€*
> ...


----------



## pain474 (30. Januar 2018)

Da du eine AMD Grafikkarte hast bringt dir G-Sync sowieso nichts. Wenn dann Freesync. 
Bei den Anforderungen kann ich dir den BenQ XL 2730 Z empfehlen. Habe ich selbst und ein klasse Teil!


----------



## CSOger (30. Januar 2018)

Sowas in der Richtung würde in deinem Budget liegen.
WQHD Auflösung/144 HZ/Freesync wegen deiner AMD Karte.

ASUS MG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BenQ Zowie XL2730 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Also lohnt sich G-Sync generell nicht (auch auf die Zukunft hin gesehen) wenn ich aktuell ne AMD Graka hab?
Könnte ja sein, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr wieder ne Nvidia hole und dann hab ich das Feature eben nicht.

Verlasse mich da auf eure Aussagen


----------



## CSOger (30. Januar 2018)

Ob du nächstes Jahr eine Nvidia oder AMD kaufst kannst ja nur du beantworten.
G-Sync wird dann etwas teurer,falls es eine Nvidia wird.
Nvidia = G-Sync
AMD = Freesync

Das ist ja der Müll das man sich mit dem Monitor an einen Grakahersteller bindet,wenn man eines der beiden Feature haben möchte.
Und einen Monitor hat man meistens länger stehen als die Karte im Rechner.


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Genau das war es auch worüber ich nachgedacht habe. Normalerweise nutze ich Grakas etc. immer 2-3 Jahre und reize die voll aus bevor ich mir wieder was aktuelleres hole.
Da würde es dann wahrscheinlich doch mehr Sinn machen mir nen Freesync Monitor zu holen, nen Upgrade zu nem alten Samsung Fernseher ist es trotzem mehr als deutlich


----------



## jeez90 (30. Januar 2018)

Kann noch den Acer XF270HUA empfehlen. Aber gibt ja genug Diskussionen zu dem Thema...


----------



## 4B11T (30. Januar 2018)

Mit dem 500€ Budget ist man bei 144Hz WQHD leider nur im Einsteigerbereich unterwegs, dass lässt kaum Wahlmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich Panel Type und Sync zu, womit sich deine Fragen eh erledigt haben. Also entweder du nimmst einen mittelmäßigen TN, Freesync Monitor, der in deinem Budget liegt oder du erhöhst das Budget und nimmst die aktuell meißt bevorzugten IPS Panels mit G Sync als Sahnehäubchen. Sparen kann man, wenn man sich mit 27" @60Hz zufriedengibt, Da gibt's sogar UHD mit IPS Panel für 350€...


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Was hieße da Budget erhöhen genau?

Und wäre der 60hz wirklich vorzuziehen, gerade auf Dauer gesehen? 4k muss meine Hardware ja auch erstmal packen :>
Da ich hauptsächlich Shooter spiele (abgesehen von RPG's wie Witcher u.ä.) wären 144hz wohl zu bevorzugen?


----------



## pain474 (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe ja wie gesagt auch den BenQ XL 2730 Z und hatte eine R9 390 drin.
Jetzt ist eine 1080Ti drin, unterstütze also kein Freesync mehr. Merke aber kein Unterschied zu vorher. Also ist die Frage ob man G-Sync braucht... Ich zumindest erstmal nicht. Kann leider keinen Direktvergleich machen
aber subjektiv betrachtet fehlt es mir nicht. Und für 500€ finde ich nicht, dass der Monitor den man bekommt nur mittelmäßig ist. Ich finde, dass der BenQ ein sehr gutes Bild hat, auch wenn hier die meisten immer sagen TN wäre schrott.
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und außerdem hab ich keine Lust, 10 IPS Monitore zu bestellen um mit Glück einen dabei zu haben, der keine Fehler aufweist oder nur geringfügig.


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Wenn wird es ja bei mir dann der XL2730 und nicht der Z.. der kostet ja nochmal 100€ (oder mehr) mehr wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Den Zowie XL2730, LED-Monitor, 68,6 cm (27") gäbe es bspw. gerade für 487,50€ (inkl. Versand) und darauf würde man nochmal knapp 15€ Cashback bekommen


----------



## 4B11T (30. Januar 2018)

Ich möchte niemandem was vorschreiben oder so, wollte nur meine Gedanken aufschreiben. Ich stand genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung und fand die 450€ für einen 144Hz WQHD 27" irgendwie unverschämt. Und günstiger gibts da auch nichts.

Habe dann den 300€ Samsung 28" 4K TN bei meinem Vater ausgiebig getestet und fand den 4K Effekt extrem gut. Ich mein er spielt (aufgrund seines Alters... 50+) nur Strategie games und da sind 60Hz ausreichend usw. aber der TN effekt hat mich schon leicht gestört. Als jetzt der 27" LG mit 4K und IPS Panel bei Amazon für 350€ zu haben war, habe ich zugeschlagen, günstiger wirds wohl nichts. Rücksendung ist bei "verkauft durch Amazon" ja auch problemlos, sollte irgendwas nicht passen mit IPS Glitter / Glow, Pixelfehlern usw.


----------



## jeez90 (30. Januar 2018)

Also da die 580 noch für 2-3 Jahre reichen sollte (halt nicht alle Details auf max, 4K wird's dagegen schon eng) und sich die Grafikkartenpreise aktuell nicht zu beruhigen scheinen, denke ich kann man durchaus zu Freesync greifen.  Ich persönlich habe gar kein Problem mit TN Panelen. Doch ich sehe nicht, wieso 500 Euro nicht für 1440p, 144HZ mit IPS reichen sollte:
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Man muss nur vielleicht auf einen günstigen Moment warten oder mal im Outlet gucken, ich habe meinen für 450€ bekommen.
Alternativ das Schwestermodell mit TN und G-Sync
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

27" (68,58cm) Acer Gaming XF270HUA schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de

Taugt der denn was bzw. wäre der vorzuziehen? Im Vergleich zum Zowie bspw


----------



## jeez90 (30. Januar 2018)

Zowie ist sicherlich die bekanntere Marke im eSportsbereich, zudem hat TN die etwas schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Dafür sollten die Blickwinkel und Farben beim Acer besser sein. Ich habe den Bildschirm in Kombination mit einer Vega 56 hier vor mir und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## myshad (30. Januar 2018)

Ok bin wirklich kurz davor mir den BenQ zu holen... weiß einer ob ich meine 5 Jahre alt Wandhalterung für den Monitor nutzen kann?

Vivanco WT 4735 Universelle neigbare TV Wandhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei dem BenQ steht "VESA Wall Mounting 100x 100mm‎"


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Januar 2018)

Ich würde vom BenQ abraten, da er nur ein 6-Bit-Panel hat. Ich finde, den Unterschied sieht man einfach. Und wenn du eh in was Anständiges investierst, was WQHD und 144 Hz ja sind, achte gleich auf mind. 8 Bit Farbtiefe. Hier mein Filter:

LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Die meisten Monitore haben ne 100x100-Halterung und die meisten Halterungen kommen mit der auch klar. Zumindest wenn sie nicht zu schwer sind, was aber kein 27-Zöller sein dürfte.


----------



## myshad (31. Januar 2018)

27" (68,58cm) Acer Gaming XF270HUA schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de

Der taugt dann nicht? Der wäre in deiner Liste direkt der zweite. jeez90 oben scheint den ja auch gut zu finden.. es sei denn er meint den Zowie


----------



## Belo79 (31. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich würde vom BenQ abraten, da er nur ein 6-Bit-Panel hat. Ich finde, den Unterschied sieht man einfach. Und wenn du eh in was Anständiges investierst, was WQHD und 144 Hz ja sind, achte gleich auf mind. 8 Bit Farbtiefe. Hier mein Filter:
> 
> LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich
> 
> Die meisten Monitore haben ne 100x100-Halterung und die meisten Halterungen kommen mit der auch klar. Zumindest wenn sie nicht zu schwer sind, was aber kein 27-Zöller sein dürfte.



Also ich merke da null unterschied, zumal der Benq keinerlei Probleme mit Colorbanding hat. Bin super happy mit dem Ding und Freesync luppt super.


----------



## myshad (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Acer bestellt.. scheiss der Hund drauf ^^ Mit meinem alten Fernseher Moped merk ich eh bei jedem neuen Gerät nen Riesen Unterschied. Vom Design her (dünnerer Rand) gefällt mir der Acer auch besser.

Falls der nicht taugt werd ich dann den Zowie testen


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Januar 2018)

Also der BenQ soll ja nicht unbedingt das beste TN Panel besitzen und generell überteuert sein.
Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass der AOC Agon 271QX noch nicht genannt wurde.
Der bietet mit das beste TN Panel auf dem Markt, ist verhältnismäßig günstig und hat ne große Freesync Range.

Ich selber habe den baugleichen kleinen Bruder (241qx).
Das einzige, was hier zu beachten wäre ist das relativ starke Coating. Das hat mich zu Beginn etwas genervt, aber hab mich ziemlich schnell dran gewöhnt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (31. Januar 2018)

Der AG271QX hat ein schnödes 6-Bit-TN. Das soll das mit beste auf dem Markt sein? Das hat aktuell der Asus PG27VQ.


----------



## Venom89 (31. Januar 2018)

Wieso bleibst du denn nicht bei 32 zoll? 

Ich würde da keinen kleineren nehmen wenn du daran gewöhnt bist.

Da gibt es dich mittlerweile gute zur Auswahl.

AOC Agon AG322QCX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der AG271QX hat ein schnödes 6-Bit-TN. Das soll das mit beste auf dem Markt sein? Das hat aktuell der Asus PG27VQ.


Zugegeben, mein Recherchestand ist auf dem Stand von vor einem knappen Jahr. Aber ja, gegen andere 6Bit Panels, wie z.B. den Zowies, schneidet es sehr gut ab.
Nicht zu vergessen die schlappen 300€ Preisdifferenz. Die Relation sollte man hier schon im Auge behalten.
Wer 750€ für nen TN Panel ausgeben will kann das ja gerne machen, steht halt nur in absolut keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Februar 2018)

MarCy schrieb:


> Zugegeben, mein Recherchestand ist auf dem Stand von vor einem knappen Jahr. Aber ja, gegen andere 6Bit Panels, wie z.B. den Zowies, schneidet es sehr gut ab.



Woran machst du das "sehr gut" fest? Ich finde, dass sich die TN-Panels mit 6-Bit in nahezu nix unterscheiden, sei es Kontrast, Helligkeit, Reaktionszeit oder was auch immer.



> Nicht zu vergessen die schlappen 300€ Preisdifferenz. Die Relation sollte man hier schon im Auge behalten.
> Wer 750€ für nen TN Panel ausgeben will kann das ja gerne machen, steht halt nur in absolut keinem Verhältnis.



Doch. Ein Asus PG27VQ ist um Welten besser. So schnell wie ein TN und Bildqualität der Preisklasse entsprechend. Klar will/soll sich das nicht jeder leisten, ich würde mir auch einen günstigeren IPS oder VA holen. Er ist teuer, aber nicht überteuert.


----------



## myshad (1. Februar 2018)

@Venom89

Hättest mir das mal früher gesagt 
Hab jetzt den Acer XF270HUA hier und werd den mal antesten. Vom Look her gefällt der mir sehr sehr gut.

Ich raff nur nicht wie ich den mounten soll.. mit meiner alten Halterung (Vivanco WT 4735 Universelle neigbare TV Wandhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik) klappt das ja schonmal nicht 

Hat ja die Löcher hinten gar nicht zum mounten ^^ Oder bin ich zu blöd? Was ich nicht ausschließen will


----------



## jeez90 (1. Februar 2018)

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht, meiner steht auf seinem Fuß.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich habe so schnell getippt wie ich konnte .

Schick mal Fotos von der Rückseite.

PS. Ich würde trotzdem den AOC nehmen. Die immersion durch Größe sollte man nicht unterschätzen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## myshad (1. Februar 2018)

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/tfac-039_tfac_039_6g_800x800.jpg

Hat auf der Rückseite im Grunde nur dieses Loch bzw. die Einsparung wo man den Fuß befestigen kann.. sonst keinerlei Löcher oder so. Dachte halt, dass ich meine alte TV Halterung dafür hätte nutzen können

https://i.imgur.com/PIy19mu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8nkfVju.jpg

Werd dann wahrscheinlich sowas hier brauchen oder?
TecTake Universelle Wandhalterung fur Monitor und: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die 4 Schrauben rausnehmen und dadurch befestigen


----------



## jeez90 (1. Februar 2018)

Oh man sorry, habe mir deine TV Halterung nicht angesehen, bin bei dem Titel von einer Standard Vesa ausgegangen. Ich übernehme keine Garantie, aber sage mal ja, mit einer 100x100 Vesa klappt's. Wobei ich den Standfuß auch gut finde, für Pivot z.B.


----------



## myshad (1. Februar 2018)

Auf jeden Fall ist der Monitor schonmal angeschlossen und läuft 
Werde den (Stand jetzt) auch nicht zurückschicken um mir nen 32 Zoll zu holen.. so viel kleiner als mein 32" TV ist das jetzt eigentlich nicht wo ja quasi gar kein Rand vorhanden ist. Mein alter TV hatte noch ordentlich Rahmen drumherum.

Jetzt gehts an den Spiele Test 

Hatte grad noch 60 Hertz drin vom Monitor vorher und war schon geflashed.. jetzt grad auf 144 hz umgestellt und man merkt den Unterschied sofort an der Mausbewegung etc.


----------



## jeez90 (1. Februar 2018)

Es ist ein Unterschied oder? Alleine von Design und der Verstellbarkeit her ist der Acer top. Musst ihn halt per DP anschließen damit alle Funktionen genutzt werden können.  Dann ist 1440p@144Hz den 4K@60Hz in meinen Augen definitiv vorzuziehen.  Kannst ja mal den Eizo Displaytest machen um dich von allen Eigenschaften zu überzeugen und nen Film mit vielen dunklen Szenen schauen, um zu sehen, ob das BLB stört. Ich habe wie fast jedes IPS unten rechts einen leichten Glow, das stört aber im Alltag und auch bei Games null.


----------



## jeez90 (2. Februar 2018)

Bei Alternate gibt's den Acer aktuell für 489^^


----------

